

My brilliant team working idea - tcarnell

Each member of the team has a USB 'sweet dispenser' connected to their computer (this would need to be invented, but sounds like a brilliant Arduino project).<p>When you feel another team mate has done something good or worthy, you can hit a button which gives them a sweet!<p>...but of course, you can not give yourself a sweet!<p>Genius!
======
RollAHardSix
Thanks for reminding me why I don't want to work for most startups.

How about sweet you say "Way to go Bro!"? and why use an arduino at all? Waste
of resources just stick with a small lightweight digital program to 'send' a
sweet (or Way to go Bro!) to them directly.

The software program was a semi-serious suggestion.

